
Alacritty: A cross-platform, GPU-accelerated terminal emulator - Ivoah
https://github.com/jwilm/alacritty
======
sevensor
So I tried Alacritty the last time it was posted, and found that it was
notably laggy compared even to vte-based terminal emulators, let alone urxvt.
Maybe my use case is atypical (nouveau drivers, 4k monitor), but I was
underwhelmed given that Alacritty claims to be "the fastest terminal emulator
in existence." It's definitely not there yet, or at least it wasn't a couple
of weeks back.

~~~
lugg
Strange, I find it incredibly quick, and quite frankly looks better than
pretty much every other emulator out there.

Two issues (256color in vim, scrollback) I currently have are show stoppers
but I'm sure some people won't mind.

[https://github.com/jwilm/alacritty/issues/26](https://github.com/jwilm/alacritty/issues/26)

[https://github.com/jwilm/alacritty/issues/124](https://github.com/jwilm/alacritty/issues/124)

------
t1amat
Since it was posted about a month ago there has been on the order of 100+
commits from a variety of people. I'm hoping @jwilm pops in to respond:

\- Since it started getting community activity, where do you feel the
direction of this is going now?

\- Where has the interest for this been amongst the contributors?

\- What's the short term roadmap looking like?

------
officialvke
this has been posted in HN numerous times already alongside zeit's Hyper
([https://hyper.is/](https://hyper.is/))

------
detaro
previouly:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13338592](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13338592)

